# Grand Canyon Sept. 29th



## superlester24

Maybe?


----------



## cuzin

Hmmm . . . superlester. Kind of like "mo"lester, just supercharged. Anyone wanna go rafting?


----------



## superlester24

My dogs name is Lester. Hence the superlester24. He's a black lab that is 10! I'm a really nice guy so yes let's go boating. My real name is Craig! Ha!


----------



## lhowemt

Yeah, whatever. Still a total loser thread. Have you tried eharmony????


----------



## David L

Hater


----------



## superlester24

*Thank you!*

That girls mean. Mean people suck. I hope she has a bad river experience


----------



## Gumbydamnit

WHOAAHH sisterlester, don't be wishing anyone a bad river experience.


----------



## mrkyak

Just remember there is only two places you can be on the Grand:
You're either above Lava Falls or your below Lava Falls.


----------



## TriBri1

A few years back we had a Rogue trip that was a little male heavy. The TL sent out a post on the local message board and was dragged over the ringer, but he did get a few ladies to join the trip. It is a little different going on a 4 day Rogue rather than a 16+ GC with a bunch of dudes. Maybe if you extended the offer to couples or at the very least a few friends.


----------



## Blubabe

I'll boat with you...


----------



## peakone

If you invite me, I will bring 5 good looking women who regularly boat class IV.


----------



## 4dlsdogma

Hey, if you're serious about that, I'm up for it. I'm no Georgie White, (maybe closer to Betty White) but I have a sh*t ton of group gear, my own boat, and love the Grand in September. And am a nurse, took all that wilderness medicine stuff, have a map and maybe a couple cute and not so old female friends...  I get along with pretty much everyone.


----------



## FastFXR

lhowemt said:


> Still a total loser thread.


Someone apparently isn't aware they live in Stevensville, MT.


----------



## ranamafana

I'd go in a heartbeat if I could, and looking for some gals to balance out a trip doesn't seem offensive to me at all. That is the best time of year down there, lucky you guys, (& gals).

A


----------



## randowhite

gender balance might be the most important part of Grand Canyon planning....it's at the top of my list for that trip.....good luck

Rando


----------



## randowhite

mrkyak said:


> Just remember there is only two places you can be on the Grand:
> You're either above Lava Falls or your below Lava Falls.



Actually you're always above Lava....once you're below it at Tequilla Beach you're as far away from it as you'll ever be.....

Rando


----------



## Paul the Kayaker

Where is the girls trip asking for a few clutch dudes to come along....


----------

